# housing and internet inquiry;-) thx



## flowingmarbles (Feb 12, 2011)

Firstly- hello everybody, I am new to the forum and this is my first thread. Just perusing the forum for a few hours has provided so much info so thanks so much for that......anyway on to my questions-
Sorry for any redundancy but I searched the threads and still have a couple questions concerning looking for housing. Looking for a August move to Bangkok for about a year and I would like to know would it be best to secure an apartment while still at home in the US or is it best to get to Thailand, find something temporary, and go from there? Secondly, I am hearing various horror stories concerning internet connection. I supplement my income by day-trading and need to have the most reliable internet connection as possible. What are the best options? Are the nicer apartment complexes equipped w/better internet connections? Are there options for providers? I apologize for my neurosis but it's how I plan on getting by during my extended stay.


----------



## HK_Brit (Feb 14, 2011)

flowingmarbles said:


> Firstly- hello everybody, I am new to the forum and this is my first thread. Just perusing the forum for a few hours has provided so much info so thanks so much for that......anyway on to my questions-
> Sorry for any redundancy but I searched the threads and still have a couple questions concerning looking for housing. Looking for a August move to Bangkok for about a year and I would like to know would it be best to secure an apartment while still at home in the US or is it best to get to Thailand, find something temporary, and go from there? Secondly, I am hearing various horror stories concerning internet connection. I supplement my income by day-trading and need to have the most reliable internet connection as possible. What are the best options? Are the nicer apartment complexes equipped w/better internet connections? Are there options for providers? I apologize for my neurosis but it's how I plan on getting by during my extended stay.


I would definitely come to Thailand first and stay in a hotel. Then look for an apartment. Best to see what you are getting.

On internet I do not know Bangkok, but in Pattaya there can be times when the internet is down. This is because of the telephone network. I do not think there is a supplier with guarantted up time. All see to be as bad as each other. When up it works fine.

Things may be different in Bangkok. Maybe someone else can help.


----------

